# Canadian Paramedic wanting to work in Australia



## medic123 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am currently a Primary Care Paramedic working in Ontario, Canada. I am considering relocating to Melbourne, Australia, and am having trouble finding how my qualifications measure up to Australian Paramedics. Does anyone know how to find this out, or how to go about upgrading my qualifications to work in Melbourne? ANy information at all would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

VETASSESS is the governing body who will assess your skills. 

As far as I can see, you apply for the skills assessment and then you are sent out an assessment guide. I've looked and I can't find anything on comparing qualifications. 

Assessment process (National skills recognition) - VETASSESS

I'll keep looking .....

Dolly


----------

